# How to transfer from 1 icloud account to another



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

A family member was sharing my icloud account. She now wants her own account. How do I set this up and transfer her info to the new account? I know I can't transfer any purchased material, but is it hard to do? I need step by step directions; not very computer literate. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## NaderHussain (Dec 4, 2020)

Here is a link to a website regarding transferring data from one iCloud account to another iCloud account.
https://www.imobie.com/support/how-to-transfer-data-from-icloud-to-icloud.htm


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you so much! Just wondering if you can suggest a free site to transfer my data. Anytrans just has a free trial. I found a few, but don't know what's the to use.


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

I can't find a program to transfer from one icloud to another for free. Is itunes easy to use? I have no idea how to use it for this purpose.


----------



## NaderHussain (Dec 4, 2020)

One option that is possible is the following. It does not involve file transfer software. You can securely download iCloud files to your computer for transferring them to the other iCloud account. There is more manual work involved. However, it comes for no cost. Your files from iCloud would need to be downloaded to a separate folder for the process.


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

NaderHussain said:


> One option that is possible is the following. It does not involve file transfer software. You can securely download iCloud files to your computer for transferring them to the other iCloud account. There is more manual work involved. However, it comes for no cost. Your files from iCloud would need to be downloaded to a separate folder for the process.


So sorry for the long delay. Thanks for your response. This sounds like an awesome idea. I don't mind if it's time consuming, I just need really clear, easy directions....like step by step. If you don't have time to post this, is there anyone that can? I'm not good at doing this kind of stuff. Thanks in advance for your help!!!!! It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

To me I think the easiest way is to go to the iCloud account online and download the files they need to your computer then sign in as theirs to upload to.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Couriant said:


> To me I think the easiest way is to go to the iCloud account online and download the files they need to your computer then sign in as theirs to upload to.


That is actually what I was thinking.

Exactly what kind of files are currently stored on the Icloud that are of interest to be moved? If the second person sets up their own Icloud and performs a backup of their device to the new icloud, all their phone information will go to the new Icloud account.


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks so much to those that posted some advice. I finally got all my icloud files imported to my laptop, but am not sure how to transfer them to the new icloud account when I set it up. Will I see the word "import" somewhere??? I know you're probably laughing by now, because I'm so clueless!!! Thanks for any additional help! Oh, I almost forgot, I'm mainly concerned with the "notes" the other person has. She has "hotmail. Sorry for any typos. I raked tons of leaves and am beyond exhausted!!!!


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

I watched a youtube video. It said to create new icloud account, then delete the one you want to transfer data from. Then sign in to new account and all info should merge. Is that correct???? Please help, just not sure. I do have everything backed up on my laptop.


----------



## dogluver (Aug 4, 2012)

Well I created the new account, but obviously did something wrong. The "notes" are still under my icloud account. So now the only way to transfer them is to pay for a program. Or, copy one at a time I think. I have around 160 notes. So, is there anything else I could do? I thought I saved them to my laptop, but can't find them anywhere. I guess when I was viewing them on my laptop, they weren't saved and must have had my icloud account open. Thanks for any help!!!


----------

